
“ chance that this may be remains of Amelia Earhardt.” (1940 telegram) [pdf] - curtis
https://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Documents/Tarawa_Archives/1940Bones_File/02bones.pdf
======
curtis
More context can be found here:
[https://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Documents/Bones...](https://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Documents/Bones_Chronology.html)

This scan (photograph?) is linked from here:
[https://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Documents/Taraw...](https://tighar.org/Projects/Earhart/Archives/Documents/Tarawa_Archives/1940Bones_File/1940Bones_File.html)

